# 33 Years ago yesterday and today.



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2013)

Operation Eagle Claw, and the end of Jimmy Carter's Presidency.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Eagle_Claw

Operation Eagle Claw (or Operation Evening Light or Operation Rice Bowl) was an American military operation ordered by U.S. President Jimmy Carter to attempt to end the Iran hostage crisis by rescuing 52 Americans held captive at the U.S. Embassy in Tehran on 24 April 1980. Its failure, and the humiliating public debacle that ensued, damaged American prestige worldwide. Many believe[weasel words] that this failure played a major role in Carter's defeat in the 1980 U.S. presidential election.
The operation encountered many obstacles and was eventually aborted. Eight helicopters were sent to the first staging area, Desert One, but only five arrived in operational condition. One encountered hydraulic problems, another got caught in a cloud of very fine sand, and the last one showed signs of a cracked rotor blade. During planning it was decided that the mission would be aborted if fewer than six helicopters remained, despite only four being absolutely necessary. The commanders asked President Carter for permission to abort. In a move that is still discussed in military circles, Carter granted the request.
As the U.S. force prepared to leave, one of the helicopters crashed into a transport aircraft which contained both servicemen and jet fuel. The resulting fire destroyed both aircraft and killed eight servicemen. Operation Eagle Claw was one of Delta Force's first missions.

Eight U.S. service members died during the mission. The eight casualties were five U.S.A.F. airmen and three U.S. Marines:  
The 1st SOW lost Major Richard L. Bakke, Major Harold L Lewis Jr., TSgt Joel C. Mayo, Major Lyn D. McIntosh, and Captain Charles T. McMillan. They were very experienced airmen, all of them between 28 and 35 years of age.
The three Marine casualties were Sgt John D. Harvey, Cpl George N. Holmes Jr., and SSgt Dewey L Johnson. A memorial honoring the eight Americans who lost their lives during the rescue attempt is located in the Arlington National Cemetery


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2013)

Link from Google Earth.  You can zoom in too see the MC/EC-130 launch site.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Wadi+Abu+Shihat,+Qesm+Safaga,+Red+Sea+Governate,+Egypt&ie=UTF-8


----------



## basit (Nov 15, 2014)

thanx sir for sharing your so important views on this forum. :)

_______________

basit


----------



## x SF med (Nov 15, 2014)

basit said:


> thanx sir for sharing your so important views on this forum. :)
> 
> _______________
> 
> basit



You Will make your next post an introduction in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 15, 2014)

(I got suckered in by a dead-thread revivalist...but I'm gonna leave my reply up anyway.) 

I recall vividly when Carter came on TV to make the startling announcement. I was on duty  in the NCANG squadron office at Douglas airport and we were all standing around watching the TV. Dead silence in the room





 
Total fuckin shock. It took a few minutes to sink in before you got angry enough to want to put your fist through a wall.

RIP to those who fell that day...but as we all know much good came out of this.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 15, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> (I got suckered in by a dead-thread revivalist...but I'm gonna leave my reply up anyway.)
> 
> I recall vividly when Carter came on TV to make the startling announcement. I was on duty  in the NCANG squadron office at Douglas airport and we were all standing around watching the TV. Dead silence in the room
> 
> ...


I had a friend who disappeared, then reappeared a few days later.
Turned out he was MedEvac 141 waiting for hostages.
Carter gave everyone a Humanitarian Service Medal.


----------

